# Christmas markets - Belgium, Lux, Germany



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes I know its early to be thinking about Xmas, but our Sept/Oct trip to Italy and Croatia got cancelled after a problem with the van. Anyway we pick our new van in October and after a shake down trip or two in October, we want to use our Chunnel booking and visit some Xmas markets.

We went to Bruges and Brussels xmas markets a couple of years ago staying in Bruges at Camping Memling.

This year we want to go a little further and are thinking about Luxembourg, the Mosel valley, Koblenz, Koln, Aachen area, I think we've got 10 days.

Any suggestions, markets to see, campsites or stelplatz close to markets ?

cheers alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We're heading to Europark and all markets in between. Done Valkenburg, Aachen Lille, Bruge etc. want to try something new.

tony


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

scouter said:


> Any suggestions, markets to see, campsites or stelplatz close to markets ?
> 
> cheers alan


Hi Alan,

Peejay's your man on Christmas markets. He's maybe put something in the camp site database.

If not, PM him. He is extremely helpful, where he can be.

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. I am sure that he did a Blog on his Christmas market travels.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Alan

Can t help with xmas markets but can recommend 

tournai aire as a stopover

Luxembourg to buy your fuel 1 euro/l

Mosel valley is lovely with lots of stellplatz but could be cold when your there.

Jon


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Try and fit Monschau in to your route, lovely place, aire is small and packed usually so we have always moved on after visiting there. 

Mandy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

As far as the markets go, for sheer numbers and variety, I reckon it's difficult to better Cologne.

It's also an interesting city, pedestrian friendly, lots of shops and eating places with a good tram network. 

Bonn also has a market, somewhat smaller than Cologne but easy to reach by tram.

I'm sure I've read of camping opportunities in previous threads on this subject.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuel*



jonegood said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> Can t help with xmas markets but can recommend
> 
> ...


Yes, Agree we paid 80p a litre for Shell Diesel last week in Luxembourg.

TM


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for all the replies, I will follow up your suggestions.

Luxembourg is always on our route to Italy for the fuel saving and to use non toll motorways. We'll be under 3500kg again this year so an Austrian route will be used instead of the St Gotthard next spring.

cheers alan


----------

